# Extended Butterfly



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi! I made this extended natural fork a while ago, and have at least 1000 shots whit it, and still not hit myself in the head.(yet)







My drawlenght from fork to pouch is 200cm, draw with tension is 160cm. Man, I wish I had a chrono, cause this stick whips!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I never would have thought to leave the whole branch attached to a natural (







) but that's really cool!







Just be careful you don't loose an ear or a cheek!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I never would have thought to leave the whole branch attached to a natural (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the fork and place it against the target.

Draw and release the rubber.

No projectile required.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats cool never would have thought of that.Wounder if any more will pop up now.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, pretty cool Bud! An Extended natural fork- AKA-A Natural Starship! Very cool! I have to try that Albatross/Butterfly style with my big Starship. The draw will be over 90"s!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you hit anything with that, NW?

. . . I mean, anything you have aimed at?


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Can you hit anything with that, NW?
> 
> . . . I mean, anything you have aimed at?


It is really steady. The hand holding it, the stick to the body, and the other hand at the pouch forms like a tripod. My accurasy is at least as good as whith my ordinary flippers, maybe even better. Do you think this would be considered as a brase in legal terms? BTW. excuse my bad english.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Woow cool Idea! Could that also work as a walking stick?
Are you from Norway? I am from Stockholm and am going to Oslo to nigth by train! I am going hyking, and that looks like a great slingshot to bring if it doubles as a walking stick!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

juliusjonzon said:


> Woow cool Idea! Could that also work as a walking stick?
> Are you from Norway? I am from Stockholm and am going to Oslo to nigth by train! I am going hyking, and that looks like a great slingshot to bring if it doubles as a walking stick!


Hei Julius, yes i`m from Norway, I live up north, just above the arctic circle (near Bodø). The pictures are taken at my cottage in Lofoten. Sure you can use it like a walking stick, I do that all the time. Have a nice trip to Oslo, hope you enjoy your hike and the norwegian nature


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be way too worried I'd crack myself in the jaw and suffer the self knockout.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats cool, once you see stuff like that it makes you ask yourself why you have never though of it


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

norwegian wood where do you get your elastics and supplies?
plz answer newbie needs help


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot 0703 said:


> norwegian wood where do you get your elastics and supplies?
> plz answer newbie needs help


Hei, I order my Thera Bands from YogaDirect, and ammo from Saunders, expensive shipping though. You can get some cheap marbles at Nille or Europris. Hyggelig å se noen Norske her.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That is epic to say the least.. Must hit like a tank!


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

balls n bands are cheaper on thera band


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Your one crazy Viking


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

God I wish that someday I would be able to visit there


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

i just cut a limb about a month ago to do something just like this, I have one that comes up to right around my eye and one thats about the length of a cane. Looks like its gonna be cool.


----------



## China Spring (Dec 19, 2010)

Although this increases the power of cool. However, I advocate is not easy carrying a pocket gun 007. Easy to carry


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

That is what I call an extreme natural.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

holy bleep that flippin aesome


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't check this post until today. To think I may have passed this by.

For me, this is one of the top innovative cattys and the way it is used (I haven't seen something like this before). Love the way it is propped against the body for support and steadiness.


----------

